# LA MudFest Colfax, LA



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Tryin' to get a group together for June 30th at Louisiana Mudfest in Colfax, LA. Just let me know if you are interested. It is gonna be a great time come on out and ride around and hang out.


----------

